# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  &$& المكتبة الشاملة لتطوير ذاتك مجاناً لأول مرة !! &$&  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## بريق النور

السلام عليكم ورحمة وبركاته 
الحمد لله حمداً كثيراً طيباً ، كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم سلطانه ، لك الحمد بالإسلام، ولك الحمد بالإيمان، ولك الحمد بالقرآن، لك الحمد كله، ولك الملك كله، وبيدك الخير كله، 
أقدم بين أيديكم هدية العيد ، والتي استغرقت مني عمل دؤوباً حتى أقدمها على الوجه اللائق المناسب ، والتي تهم كل فرد منكم ، وتفيده بإذن الله ، لقد احتوت المكتبة على المئات من كتب تطوير الذات ، ومنها الكتب الضخمة والمترجمة ، وغير ذلك  
ويمكننا تسميتها بـ 
( المكتبة الشاملة لتطوير ذاتك ) 
واجهة الاسطوانة : 
تتوفر هناك واجهتان للاسطوانة ، الواجهة الأولى تناسب الرجال ، والثانية تناسب الأخوات  
1
الوجه الأول  
الوجه الثاني  
2
الوجه الأول 
الوجه الثاني  
لن أطيل عليكم في التعريف بهذه المكتبة وهذا الجمع ، وسأترككم مع عناوين المكتبة وفصولها المختلفة :    

> 1ـ تطوير الذات والشخصية والنجاح واتخاذ القرارات 
> 2ـ الإدارة والقيادة وتحفيز الموظفين وفيها إدارة الوقت 
> 3ـ فن التواصل والتعامل مع الآخرين واكتشاف الشخصيات 
> 4ـ التفكير والإبداع والذاكرة والذكاء 
> 5ـ التربية وتطوير الأجيال والتدريب وسلوك الشباب 
> 6ـ القراءة وفنونها 
> 7ـ العلاقات الزوجية والتواصل بين الزوجين 
> 8ـ علم النفس الإنسانية 
> 9ـ كيفية التخلص من المشاكل والإجهاد ومعالجتها 
> ...

 ويسرني أن أقدم لكم عنواين الكتب الموجودة في المكتبة ، وهي كالتالي :  

```
 1ـ تطوير الذات والشخصية والنجاح واتخاذ القرارات بوصلة الشخصيةالمفاتيح العشرة للشخصية الإيجابيةأخي السجين .. معاً نصنع النجاحانطلق نحو القمةانطلق نحو القمة ، كيف تغير حياتكأهدافك للعام الجديدحوار نجاح أصحاب الشركات العالميةدليل الثقافة التنموية وتطوير الذاتدورة التغيير بين الواقع والمستقبلصلاة الاستخارة وتطوير وتحقيق الذاتطرق ومهارات لتصحيح التلاوة مع العرضفن الإعداد والإلقاءقصص ومعاني في تطوير الذاتكيف تجذب لموضوعك آلاف الزواركيف تحدد تخصصك الجامعيكيف تخطط لمستقبلككيف تصبح كاتباًلمن يريد النجاح فقطمجلة إدارات نت 1مجلة إدارات نت 2من أسرار النفس البشريةنظرات ايجابية في الحياة16طريقة تجلب بها البركة لمنزلك30 وصية للنجاحابتســـمابدأ وعينك على النهايةإحساس النجاحاختبار ذاتيإدارة الذاتإذا كان عليك أن تنطلق فانطلق من هناارتقاء الإنسانأزمة الفهمأزيلوا العوائق وحققوا النجاحأسرار قادة التمّيُز 1أسرار قادة التمّيُز 2أسرار قادة التمّيُز 3أسعد امرأة في العالماكتشاف الذاتاكتشف نفسكالإبداعالإبداع طريقك نحو قيادة المستقبلالإبداع للمؤسساتالإبداع يخنق الأزمات‎الإبداعالأبعاد الثلاثة للإصلاحالأعـمـال بسرعة الخاطرةالإقناع والتأثير دراسة تأصيلية دعويةالإنسان بين الجوهر والمنظرالإيجابي و السلبيالبقاء ـ العيش ـ في الظروف الصعبةالتجديدالتدريبات الوجدانية لتقوية الشخصيةالتعلم السريعالتوازن بين العمل والحياة الخاصةالثقة بالنفسالجدية في الالتزامالجودةالحسم في السلبياتالحصانة الشرعيةالسعادة بين الوهم والحقيقةالسموالسيرة الذاتيةالشجاعة من أجل الوجودالصورة الذهنية تعكس الحقائق أحياناالطاقة الروحيةالطريق الى القيادة وتنمية الشخصيةالطريق إلى السعادة بقلم عيد الدويهيسالعادات العشر للشخصية الناجحة!!العبقريةالعواطف الإنسانيةالقرار طريقك إلى المثاليةالقواعد الأساسية للحوارالمشتاقون إلى الجنةالمقابلاتقواعد النجاح في دنيا الأعمالالنجاح الحقيقيالنموذج الأمثل للبيروقراطيةالوسائل المفيدة للحياة السعيدةالوصايا العشر في الحوارأنت صاحب القرارانطلق نحو النجاح في الحياةانطلق نحو النجاح في الحياة for printingأهمية  الأدب في حياة المسلمبأي عين ترى الدنيا ؟تبادل أفضل الممارساتتجربتي مع الابتسامةتدريبات جسمية لتقوية الشخصيةتدريبات جسمية لتقوية الشخصيةتدريبات لتقوية الشخصيةتدريبات لتقوية الشخصية1تدريبات لتقوية الشخصية3تدريبات وجدانية لتقوية الشخصيةتكنولوجيا الطاقة البديلةتعال نُهَنْدِر  مكاتبناتعزيز الثقة بالنفستعلم كيف تبرمج عقلكتلخيص بحث من أسرار النفس البشريةتلخيص كتاب سحر الشخصيةتلخيص لبحث من أسرار النفس البشريةثقتي بنفسي كيف أبنيهاجدد حياتك للغزاليجدد شبابك بالتطوعحتى تصير مثقفاحتى تكون أسعد الناسحتى لا تكون كلاًحياتك من الفشل إلى النجاحخطوات عظيمةخطوات نحو النجاحخطوات نحو النجاح الدراسيخطوات نحو النجاح الدراسيخطوة نحو النجاحدروس من فراشةدعوة الى التدرب على توكيد الذاتدعـــوة للإبـــداعدورة إلايجابية في الحياةديكارت فوكوّياًرحلة نحو جزيرة التفوقرخصة قيادة الذاترسم الأهدافسحر الشخصيةسر النجاح ومفتاح الخير والبركة والفلاحسكان القممسيكولوجية السعادةشخصية الفرد وسلوكهصفات الخطيبصــــــلاة الاستخــارة وتطوير وتحقيق الذاتصلاح الدين و قصة الكفاح نحو النجاحصناعة الذاتصناعة النجاحصنع القرارضحايا الحبضمير ميت !طرق عملية في الشفاء عن طريق العقلطرق مبتكرة لتحويل الفشل إلي نجاحطريقك إلى السـعادة الأسريةطور مهارتك في الكتابةعدم التذكير بالماضي المزعجعشر خطوات نحو التميُّز في بناء الثقة بين أفرادك مِن حولكعلم نفس الخوارقعوامل النجاحفجر طاقتك الكامنةفجر طاقتك الكامنة في الأوقات الصعبةفن الاستماعفــن الإصــغاءفن الإلقاء الناجحفن الإنصاتفن التأملفن الخطابةفن الفكاهة والمرحفن معالجة الأخطاءفنون المعاتبة __ ومعالجة الأخطاءفنيات التعامل الضغوط النفسيةفنيات التعامل الضغوط النفسية stressقصة نيوتن...الطريق للنجاحقوانين النجاح الطبيعيةكتاب يروي قصة نجاح غوغلجوجلكتابة الأهداف خطوة أولى على طريق النجاحكفاحكن إيجابي ؟؟تفاعل مع الحياةكن مطمئناكيف أن تزيد من احترامك وتقديرك لنفسككيف تؤثر في الناسكيف تؤثر في الناسكيف تحقق النجاحكيف تحقق ذاتككيف تحقق ذاتككيف تختار تخصصك في الجامعةكيف تخرج أفضل ما في الآخرين في أحلك الظروفكيف تخطط لمستقبلككيف تذاكر وتتفوقكيف تطيل عمرك الإنتاجي ؟كيف تعامل من حولككيف تغير نفسككيف تكسب الناس وتؤثر فيهمكيف تكسب دون أن تتعبكيف تكون منتجا ونافعاكيف تكون محاضرا بارعاكيف تكون محاضرا ناجحا في دوراتك التدريبيةكيف تتوقف عن التدخين في أسبوعكيف تنتصر على ذوي الطباع الصعبةكيف تنجز أكثر فى وقت أقلكيف تنجز أكثر فى وقت أقلكيف تنجز أكثر فى وقت أقلكيف تنمي شخصيتككيف تواجه الجمهوركيف يمكنك أن تصبح مؤثراً ؟لا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغدلا تحزن  لا تكن أعجـز الناس فـتـترك سلاحكلا مستحيل مع الإرادةلكي تحققي النجاح في حياتكِلكي تكون سعيدلمذاكرة أفضلما هو التخطيطمائة طريقة لتحفيز نفسكماذا بعد؟ماذا تفعل في عشر دقائقمحطات -ضبط النفسمصارع العشاقمفاتح تدبر السنة والقوة في الحياةمفاتح تدبر القرآن والنجاح في الحياةمفاتيح النجاح العشرة د. إبراهيم الفقيمفتاح النجاحمقالات تطوير الذاتمقاومة المقاومةمقدمة إلى إدارة المعرفةمقولات في النجاحمن اسرار النفس البشريةمن أسرار النفس البشرية .. منسقمن الذي حرك قطعة الجبن الخاصة بيمن زحزح جبنتيمهارة توكيد الذاتمنسا للعباقرة والأذكياءمواعظ الامام الشافعينحو نفس مطمئنة واثقةانطلق نحو النجاح في حياتكنظم بيتك في ساعةهل أنت قوي الشخصية؟وصف الجنة من الكتاب  والسنة و الطريق الموصل إليهاتعلم ابتكار الأفكار الرائعةتلخيص بحث ثقتي بنفسي كيف أبنيهاتلخيص كتاب الشخصية المغناطيسيةالنجاح الحقيقي_-_Ken_Cheltonآلاف السنين من الطاقةالصراع على القمةنصائح من صديق_Antony_Ropenzارتقاء القيمارتقاء الإنسانالمفاتيح العشرة للنجاح ابراهيم الفقىسيكولوجية السعادةتكنولوجيا السلوك الإنسانيطبيعة الحياةكتاب قوة التحكم في الذات 2ـ الإدارة والقيادة وتحفيز الموظفين وفيها إدارة الوقت كيف تصبح مديرا عاما ..تلخيص كتاب كيف تنجز أعمالك بسرعة البرق( بيل جيتس)مبادئ إدارة الأعمالدورة إدارة فريق العمل(س ج) عن تنظيم الوقت100 فكرة لإدارة سلوك الطلاب والطالباتادارة الأولويات ... الطريق نحو حياة أفضلادارة الخلافأسـاليب القيـادةالإبداع للمؤسساتالإدارة العلمية ( تايلور )الإدارة بالأفكارالإدارة من موقع الأحداثالإدارة هي السببالتميز في خدمة العميلالحكمة الإداريةالرسالة وكيفية تشكيلهاالسلوك الإداري في صحيح البخاري في فصول (التيمم – الصلاة – صفة ثياب الصلاة)الرسول القائدالرقابة الإداريةالفساد الإداري وعلاجه من منظور إسلاميالفوضىالتسيب الإداريالقائد الساحرالقيادةالقيادة المعاصرةالقيادة وبناء الفِـرقالقيادة الفعالةالمبادئ الإدارية من سورة الإسراء - الكهف - مريمالنموذج الأمثل للبيروقراطيةأهمية الإدارةأهمية الوقت في حياتي  و الالتزامات التي يجب علي إتباعهاتبادل أفضل الممارساتتنظيم الحياة شرط لنجاحهاإدارة الذات نقلة بعيدةمحاسبة مالية1محاسبة مالية2حياة في الإدارةصناعة القائدفن الإدارةكيف تحفز الموظفينكيف تقيّم موظفيك؟كيف تنشئ وتدير مصنعاً ناجحاًكيف يؤدِّي الموظف الأمانةمحاضرات عن الإدارةمهارة الإدارة بالأفكارنظرية النظمهمسات للموظفين للدويشوظائف الإدارة الخمسة 1 ـ الإدارة و التطوير من المكتبة الشاملة 2 ـ إدارة الوقت الوقت وأهميته في حياة المسلم(س ج) عن تنظيم الوقتإدارة الوقت من المنظور الإسلامي والإداريتعال نُهَنْدِر  مكاتبناتنظيم الحياة شرط لنجاحهاتنظيم الوقتعوامل تضييع الأوقاتفن إدارة الوقتفن التعامل مع عقارب الساعةقيمة الزمن عند العلماء - لأبي غدةلا تؤجل عمل اليوم إلى الغدمفاتيح إدارة الوقتمهارات تفعيل وتنظيم الوقتنظم بيتك في ساعةوقفات مع حفظ الوقتنبذة عن7 كتب ادارية 3ـ فن التواصل والتعامل مع الآخرين واكتشاف الشخصياتمن اسرار النفس البشريةقواعد السلف الذهبية في الأخوة الإيمانيةالتأثير والتأثر مهارات التعامل مع الناسالتعامل مع البشر للدكتور طارق سويدانالتعامل مع من لا تطيقهمالصداقة من منظور علم النفسالقواعد الأساسية للحوارالمقابلاتالوصايا العشر في الحوارتحسين نمط الاتصالتحليل الشخصيات وفن التعامل معهاخمسة أسباب لمهارات الاتصالفن التعامل مع الزملاءفن التعامل مع الناسكيف تختر صديقاً؟كيف تخرج أفضل ما في الآخرين في أحلك الظروفكيف تعامل من حولككيف تكسب الأصدقاء وتؤثر في الناسمعرفة الغيرمفسدات الأخوةمفهوم الاتصالمن فضائل الإسلام الأخوة وصلة الأرحاممنهج في التعامل مع المنتكسيننشر الورود والرَّياحين بإصلاح ذات البيْنوسائل الإعلام والاتصال 4ـ التفكير والإبداع والذاكرة والذكاء فكر تصبح غنياالتفكير الإبداعيالتفكير المثالياستراتيجية التركيزاستخدم ذاكرتكاستخدام خرائط العقل في العملأفـلا تتفكـرونالإبداعالإبداع العام والخاصالإدارة بالأفكارالتدريب على عدم التفكير في أي شيءالتفكيرالتفكير  أهميته و أنواعه ومعوقاتهالتفكير الإبداعيالتفكير السليم والتفكير الأعوجالتفكير العلمي والإبداعيالتفكير المثاليالتفكير وطرقه واستراتيجياتهالتفكير العلمي للدكتور فؤاد زكرياالذكاء الاصطناعيالذكاء وقوة الإرادةالصورة الذهنية تعكس الحقائق أحياناالفراسة ، دليلك إلى معرفة أخلاق الناس وطبعائهم وكأنهم كتاب مفتوحالنمو الطبيعي للمهارات العقليةبناء القدرات الدماغيةتأمل في خلق اللهرحلة إلى باطن العقلروافد التفكير الجانبيطرق عملية في الشفاء عن طريق العقلعجائب النباتات والحيواناتعلم نفسك التفكيرقبعات التفكير الستقبعات التفكير الستةكيف تقوي قدراتك الدماغية وتصل إلى ذروتك في الذكاء والذاكرة والإبداع ؟كيف تكون أكثر إبداعامعوِّقات التفكير السليمملاحظات منهجية لاستكشاف آفات التفكيرمهارات التفكير الابتكاري ، كيف تكون مبدعاً ؟الذكاء الاصطناعي واقعه ومستقبلهالإبداع العام والخاصالذكاء العاطفيتعلم ابتكار الأفكار الرائعةالعبقريةالعبقرية والإبداع والقيادةعقول المستقبلالتفكير المستقيم والتفكير الأعوجالإبداع في الفن والعلم 5ـ التربية وتطوير الأجيال والتدريب وسلوك الشباب الدور التربوي للوالدين في تنشئة الفتاة المسلمةدورة تدريب مدربينسلسلتي رسائل إصلاح الأسرةمختصر كتاب 100 فكرة لإدارة سلوك الطلاب والطالبات20 طريقة تظهر بها لأولادك أنك تحبهم92 طريقة لتعويد أولادك على الصلاة100 فكرة لتربية الأسرة100فكرة لإدارة سلوك الطلاب والطالباتأخي في الثانوي - ط 2 مزيدةأزمات الشبابفنون التعامل مع المراهقين_المذكرةإصرار الطفل علي عدم الذهاب للمدرسة دليل علي وجود مشكلة في حياتهأطفالنا والتربية النفسيةأفكار عملية للمربي الناجحالإبداع في العملية التربويةالإجمال في تربية الأجيالالأمومةالأمومةالتأخر الدراسي ـ الأبعاد والأسبابالتدريب الكلاميالتربية الجنسية للطفلالتربية الذاتيةالتربية الذاتية للأهدلالتربية بالقصةالتربية في ظل المتغيرات الجديدةالتعامل مع الأطفال أثناء الأزماتالتقصير في تربية الأولادالتكامل والتوازن في التربيةالثناء المنضبط وسيلة تربويةالحوار وبناء شخصية الطفلالخطوط العامة للنظريات التربويةالدرر النافعة في نصح شباب الجامعةالشباب العربي ومشكلاتهالشباب والفراغالطريق إلى الولد الصالحالطفولة مشاكل وحلولالعاطفة بين الإهمال والإغراقالعلاج السلوكي للطفلثقافة الأطفالاللعب ثم اللعب ثم اللعبالمتابعة فن وذوقالمراهقةالمقترحات العشرة في تنمية مواهب الأطفالالوجيز في التربيةبناء الأجيالتذكير العباد بحقوق الأولادتربية الطفل في الإسلامتسلية نفوس النساء والرجال عند فقد الأطفالتنمية الإبداع عند طلابناحياتنا النفسية - كتابات مترجمة - منابع السلوك السيئ عند الأطفالخطوات نحو النجاح الدراسيخمس طرق لتقول لطفلكدليل الأسرة في استثمار الإجازةدورة  تدريب مدربيندورة تدريبية في تدريب المدربينسبع مهارات للمعلمسبعة مقالات في التربية الإسلاميةصفات المدرس الأول الناجحصِناعَةُ المُراهِقِطفلك من الثانية الى العاشرة توجيهات تربويةطفلك و متلازمة داونعقول المستقبلعلموا أبناءكم الاستثمارفن التأليف للخطبة وللكتاب وللمادة التدريبيةقواعد أساسية في تربية الطفلكتاب أثر التربية الإسلامية في أمن المجتمع الإسلاميكيف تؤثر في الناسكيف تؤثرينكيف تحفز الموظفينكيف تحول الحصة لمتعةكيف تربي ولدككيف تروضين طفلك في الفترة ما بين سنة إلى 3 سنواتكيف نحمي اطفالنا من المشاكل النفسيةكيف نربي أبناءنا تربية صالحةمختارات من كتاب وسائل المدرب الناجحمعاناة شابمفهوم التنميةمن أجل أبنائناميزانية الأسرة تحدد من أنتنحو تربية إسلامية راشدهنحو منهجية تربويةهل ابنك واثق من نفسهالأطفال والإدمان التلفزيوني 6ـ القراءة وفنونها 40 قاعدة في قراءة الكتب والاستفادة منهاالرسالة وكيفية تشكيلهاالقراءة السريعةالقراءة السريعةالمُشَوّقُ إِلَى القِرَاءَةِ وَطَلَبِ العِلْمِالمنهجية في قراءة  كتب أهل العلمأُمة اقرأ لابد أن تقرأسرعة القراءة والإستيعابكيف تتدرب على القراءة السريعةكيف تستفيد من قراءتكمدارج الرقي .. شيء من خبر الكتاب والقراءةمهارات التعرف على الترابط  في النص في كتب القراءة العربية  7ـ العلاقات الزوجية والتواصل بين الزوجين99 صفة يحبها الرجل في زوجتهالرجل من المريخ والمرأة من الزهرة3 للسعادة الزوجية3 للسعادة الزوجية_1أسعد نفسك بإسعاد زوجكالآداب الشرعية في المعاشرة الزوجيةإلى الممتنعة من زوجهاتحفة العروسينكيف تكسبين قلب زوجك وترضين ربكرومنسيات زوجيةسر من أسرار الجمال والمكياجكي لا يتمزق الأزواجكيف تؤثرينكيف تؤثرينمقومات السعادة الزوجية 8ـ علم النفس الإنسانية الحيل النفسيةالعلاج النفسي الحديثالهندسة النفسيةتكنلوجيا السلوك الإنسانيعلم النفس وأهميته في حياتناالعلاج النفسي الحديثالإنسان وعلم النفس 9ـ كيفية التخلص من المشاكل والإجهاد ومعالجتها احذروا اليأس فإنه قتالإفهم غضبك كي تتغلب عليهالافـتــراق .. مفهومه - أسبابه - سبل الوقاية منهالاكتئابالاكتئاب المرض والعلاجمرض القلقالانتصار على العادة السريةالتخلص من الخجلالتسامح أعظم علاج على الأطلاقالتعايش مع الخوف فهم القلق ومكافحتهالحزن والاكتئاب على ضوء الكتاب والسنةالخجل والتشاؤم وعلاجهماالفتورالفوضىالقلق العام وطرق العلاجعالم يفيض بشكاتهعلاج الهمومعلاج الهمومكتاب ـ التدخينكيف تتخلص من الإجهاد البدني في العملكيف تتخلص من الحزنكيف تتخلص من خوف وقلق الامتحانكيف تتغلب على الخوف والقلق النفسيكيف تواجه مشكلاتكمرض القلق‚مشكلات وحلول للمنجدنصائح لإعداد المدخن للإقلاعهموم المرأة ؟تحليل شامل لمشاكل المرأة النفسيةالاكتئابالعلم ومشكلات الإنسان المعاصرالشباب العربي ومشكلاتهوداعًا للأحزان !  10ـ البرمجة اللغوية العصبية المكتبة المقروءة ـ الجزء الأول ـ وتحتوي على الكثير من الكتب .تعريف البرمجة اللغوية العصبيةتاثير البرمجة اللغوية العصبية ....البرمجة اللغوية العصبيةالبرمجة اللغوية العصبيةالهندسة النفسيةتاثير البرمجة اللغوية العصبيةدروس من علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبية للدعاة إلى اللهفرضيات البرمجة اللغوية العصبيةكتاب البرمجة اللغوية العصبيةكيف أتعلم علم البرمجة اللغوية العصبيةنبذة عن البرمجة اللغوية العصبية 11ـ كتب متنوعة البلوتوثالتخطيط لتصنيع المنتجمحاسبة مالية1محاسبة مالية2الرسالة والرؤيةالريح القويةكتاب الرخصة الدولية لقيادة الحاسب 5 ـ 5كيف تقضي أجازة نصف العام؟مقامات الشيخ عائض القرنيأخبار الحمقى والمغفلينأَخْلاقُ المُسْلِمْأسباب الثبات على طلب العلماستثمار الوقف وطرقه القديمة والحديثةأسرار الكونالأبعاد الثلاثة للإصلاحالبحث العلمي العربي  معوقات وتحدياتالتأخر الدراسي ـ الأبعاد والأسبابالجهل وآثارهالجودةالحياء في حياة المسلمالروضة البهية في بيان حياة المؤمن اليوميةالسهم المسمومالعادة السيئةالعزةالفلسفة المعاصرة في أوروباالقناعةالمحبة في اللهالمنهجية في طلب العلمألوان من الحبأمريكا ونحنأميأنيس الفضلاء من سير أعلام النبلاءأهمية  الأدب في حياة المسلمبرنامج تفصيلي لطالب العلمبين الشاب الملتزم وغيرهتوجيهات ومواقف سلوكيةثلاثون سبباً للمعاكسـةجلسة مع مغتربد جميل القدسيظاهرة ضعف الإيمانعصرنا والعيش في زمان الصعبفْرُويْد يداوي الناس وهو عليلفلسفة إبن رشدكتاب توجيهات ومواقف أخلاقيةكتاب توجيهات ومواقف أخلاقيةكي لا يتكرر الخطأكيف تطلب العلملا بد للحق من رجالالاتجاهات التعصبيةلطائف وطرائف وحكملعبة الموتماذا بعدإختبر شخصيتكاعرف شخصيتك من عدد احرف اسمكماذا تفعل في الحالات الآتيةمحاضرة الانحراف العاطفيمذكرة في طلب العلممع الناس للشيخ علي الطنطاويمفاتح تدبر السنة2مقالات لطارق سويدانمواقف في الورع والعفة والزهدمواقف في الورع والعفة والزهدميزانية شهرنظرية القرود الخمسةهكذا علمتني غربتيأسرار النومجحـامجلة آفاق العلمية ـ تحتوي على 24 عدد ـأروع المقالاتأسطوانة تجميعية لكتب المؤلف الإسلامى هارون يحيى كتب من نوع خاص 
  
```


وشكر خاص للأخ الكريم عبد الرحمن بن عبد العزيز المشعل لتصميمه للغلاف ، فجزاه الله كل خير ..  
 حجم الاسطوانة 722 mb ، بعد الضغط 604 mb ولله الحمد والمنة 
هناك نافذة في الأسفل تطلب الباسوورد 
كلمة السر للتحميل : pianoni 
مقسمة إلى 6 روابط بحجم 100 mb والسابع بحجم 4 mb ، أعانكم الله !  
الأول  Download __________________________________________________  _.part1.rar 
الثاني Download ______________-______________-____________-________.part2.rar 
الثالث Download ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط©_ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط©_ظ„طھط·ظˆظٹط±_ط°ط§طھظ  ƒ.part3.rar 
الرابع Download ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط©_ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط©_ظ„طھط·ظˆظٹط±_ط°ط§طھظ  ƒ.part4.rar 
الخامس Download ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط©_ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط©_ظ„طھط·ظˆظٹط±_ط°ط§طھظ  ƒ.part5.rar 
السادس Download ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط©_ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط©_ظ„طھط·ظˆظٹط±_ط°ط§طھظ  ƒ.part6.rar 
السابع Download ط§ظ„ظ…ظƒطھط¨ط©_ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„ط©_ظ„طھط·ظˆظٹط±_ط°ط§طھظ  ƒ.part7.rar 
أو على الرابيدشير RapidShare: Easy Filehosting  Download ______________-______________-____________-________.part2.rar  RapidShare: Easy Filehosting  RapidShare: Easy Filehosting  RapidShare: Easy Filehosting  RapidShare: Easy Filehosting  RapidShare: Easy Filehosting  لمن يريد نقل الموضوع لمنتداه فجزاه الله كل خير    
 بإمكانكم إخواني أن تنشروها وتوزعوها ، وجزاكم الله خيراً 
إلا أنه يحرم بيعها ، والمتاجرة بها   
أقول هذا واستغفر الله العلي العظيم وأتوب إليه ، ماكان من نفع وخير فمن الله وحده وله الحمد ، وما كان من خلل ونقص فمن نفسي والشيطان .. وأرجو التنبيه والتعقيب ، حتى أتداركه بإذن الله  
لا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب 
ولكم خالص التحيات والتقدير

----------


## محمود علي

يعني هل محتوى الاسطوانة كتب مقرؤوة وليس وسائط سمعية ؟ 
وان كانت هكذا او هكذا مشكور اخي الحبيب على مجهودك
جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

----------


## بريق النور

> يعني هل محتوى الاسطوانة كتب مقرؤوة وليس وسائط سمعية ؟ 
> وان كانت هكذا او هكذا مشكور اخي الحبيب على مجهودك
> جزاك الله كل خير ورزقك من حيث لا تحتسب

 إي نعم أخي الفاضل هذه اسطوانة مخصصة للكتب فقط ! من جميع الأنواع : doc_ pdf_ web وإن كان الويب قليل .. 
والله يسمع منك ، ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي وأضعافه اللهم آمين .. 
ودمت بحفظ الله ورعايته  :Asvc:

----------


## سمير صيام

بارك الله فيك بصراحة كتب تستحق القراءة

----------


## بريق النور

> بارك الله فيك بصراحة كتب تستحق القراءة

 نورت الموضوع أخي الفاضل ، سلمت يداك على المرور الجميل 
وإن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك وجودها هنا لدعمك المتواصل  :Eh S(7):  
دمتم بخير

----------


## ahmed taha

بارك الله لك وفيك وسلمت يمناك علي نا انتجت وعملت 
وجزيت ببها خيرا في الدنيا والاخره

----------


## بريق النور

> بارك الله لك وفيك وسلمت يمناك علي نا انتجت وعملت 
> وجزيت ببها خيرا في الدنيا والاخره

 وفيك بارك الله وسلمك ، وأسعدك في الدنيا والآخرة 
أشكرك على المرور الجميل ، ولك خالص التحيات والتقدير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

جزاك الله خيراً 
عادتك الابداع يا غالي 
ولكم تقديري
[email protected][email protected]!

----------


## بريق النور

> جزاك الله خيراً 
> عادتك الابداع يا غالي 
> ولكم تقديري
> [email protected][email protected]!

 ومنكم تعلمنا يا أخي الحبيب .. 
أسعدك الله وزادك من فضله على المرور الجميل  :Regular Smile:  
ولك خالص التحيات والتقدير

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

بس ملاحظة صغيرة يا إخوان 
بعد تحميل الملفات السبعة المضغوطة توضع في مجلد واحد ويعدل تسميتها باي اسم تريد شرط ان يكون نفس الاسم لكل ملف فقط تغير الارقام كمثال تعدل لتصبح كالتالي :: 
T1.rar
T2.rar
T3.rar
T4.rar
وهكذا البقية او 
shamela1.rar
shamela2.rar
وهكذا 
وبعدا فقط اذهب للملف المضغوط رقم واحد ومنه سيجمع تلقائياً كل الملفات بداخله فقط اسحبه لداخل المجلد وينتج لك مجلد جديد باسم المكتبة الشاملة  :Regular Smile:  
ولكم تقديري
[email protected][email protected]!

----------


## سمير صيام

> بس ملاحظة صغيرة يا إخوان 
> بعد تحميل الملفات السبعة المضغوطة توضع في مجلد واحد ويعدل تسميتها باي اسم تريد شرط ان يكون نفس الاسم لكل ملف فقط تغير الارقام كمثال تعدل لتصبح كالتالي :: 
> T1.rar
> T2.rar
> T3.rar
> T4.rar
> وهكذا البقية او 
> shamela1.rar
> shamela2.rar
> ...

 ياغالى كده مش هيفك لازم يكون اسم الملف واحد يعنى كده   T.part1.rar  T.part2.rar 
T.part3.rar 
T.part4.rar 
وهكذا البقية او   
shamela.part2.rar shamela.part1.rar

----------


## بريق النور

> بس ملاحظة صغيرة يا إخوان 
> بعد تحميل الملفات السبعة المضغوطة توضع في مجلد واحد ويعدل تسميتها باي اسم تريد شرط ان يكون نفس الاسم لكل ملف فقط تغير الارقام كمثال تعدل لتصبح كالتالي :: 
> T1.rar
> T2.rar
> T3.rar
> T4.rar
> وهكذا البقية او 
> shamela1.rar
> shamela2.rar
> ...

    

> ياغالى كده مش هيفك لازم يكون اسم الملف واحد يعنى كده   T.part1.rar  T.part2.rar 
> T.part3.rar 
> T.part4.rar 
> وهكذا البقية او   
> shamela.part2.rar shamela.part1.rar

 بالضبط يا إخوانا الأفاضل  :Regular Smile:  لقد غفلت عن هذه النقطة .. 
وأرجو منكم أن تراعوا أن تكون التسمية لكل الأجزاء السبعة واحدة ، وحافظوا على الترقيمات طبعاً لأنها ضرورية .. 
وعندما يوجد خلل في التسمية سيطلب منك كتلة لمواصلة الاستخراج ، ويضع لك الجزء المراد .. فأنت تختاره له . وتواصل الاستخراج ..
وكمثال وضعت هذه التسميات لكل الأجزاء :  

```
T.part1.rar
T.part2.rar
T.part3.rar
T.part4.rar
T.part5.rar
T.part6.rar
T.part7.rar
```


طبعاً .rar هذا الملحق للملف  :Angel Smile:  
وسلمت يداكم وحفظكم الله من كل مكروه .. لكم مني خالص التحيات والتقدير

----------


## عبدالكريم

ما شاء الله ... تبارك الرحمن  
مكتبة متميزة ... ومجهود رائع ...  
نسأل الله ان يكون في موازين حسناتك

----------


## بريق النور

> ما شاء الله ... تبارك الرحمن  
> مكتبة متميزة ... ومجهود رائع ...  
> نسأل الله ان يكون في موازين حسناتك

 أهلاً بالغالي عبد الكريم  :Asvc:   ومرورك أكثر من رائع . حفظك الله وزادك من فضله   لك خالص الود والتقدير  :Eh S(7):

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

> ياغالى كده مش هيفك لازم يكون اسم الملف واحد يعنى كده    T.part1.rar  T.part2.rar  T.part3.rar  T.part4.rar  وهكذا البقية او    shamela.part2.rar shamela.part1.rar

    جرب كده يا عم سمير ورد لي  :Big Grin:   سميها  T1.rar T2.rar T3.rar T4.rar T5.rar T6.rar T7.rar  وافتح الملف الأول فقط واسحبه للخارج  :Big Grin:   منتظر تجربتك يا عمنا   ولكم تقديري [email protected][email protected]!

----------


## سمير صيام

> جرب كده يا عم سمير ورد لي   سميها  T1.rar T2.rar T3.rar T4.rar T5.rar T6.rar T7.rar  وافتح الملف الأول فقط واسحبه للخارج   منتظر تجربتك يا عمنا   ولكم تقديري [email protected][email protected]![/center]

 تمشى ياباشا
لكن انا كان كلامى على اسم الملفات الاصلية وامتدادها فى المكتبة ومع العلم انت الكثير لا يعرف التعامل مع الامتدادت للملفات

----------


## بريق النور

:Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  
أهم شي اتفقتوا في النهاية ولله الحمد .. 
ولكم جزيل الشكر على إثرائكم موضوعكم 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## أبومحمود

بسم الله ماشاء الله  جهد في الخير ..  جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## هشام الدمرداش

مجهود مميز
شكرا يا غالى

----------


## بريق النور

أهلاً وسهلاً بالغالي 
اللهم آمين ولك بمثل ما دعوت ، وزادك الله من فضله وكرمه 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## عاشقهامدينة

> أهم شي اتفقتوا في النهاية ولله الحمد ..  ولكم جزيل الشكر على إثرائكم موضوعكم  تحياتي وتقديري

   نحن لم نتفق  :Angry Smile:   لأننا لم نختلف من الاساس  :Big Grin:   جزيت خيراً وفعلاً  موسوعة ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  تحتاج وقت لقراءتها  جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك  ولكم تقديري [email protected][email protected]!

----------


## بريق النور

> مجهود مميز
> شكرا يا غالى

 حياك الله أخي الغالي  :Asvc:  
وسلمت يداك ، وحفظك الله  
تحياتي لك

----------


## بريق النور

> نحن لم نتفق   لأننا لم نختلف من الاساس   جزيت خيراً وفعلاً  موسوعة ماشاء الله تبارك الرحمن  تحتاج وقت لقراءتها  جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك  ولكم تقديري [email protected][email protected]!

 يرحم أبوك يالغالي  :Ongue:  وإن شاء الله ربنا ييسر وتكون خير عليكم .. 
والله الموضوع نور بوجودك 
تحياتي وتقديري

----------


## تاكايا

شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم  
بس انا تطلعلي رسالة ان الملف الاول فارغ وايضا الملف الخامس والسادس غير صالح   
هل فيه احد من الاعضاء اشتغلت عنده الاسطوانة؟

----------


## بريق النور

> شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم  
> بس انا تطلعلي رسالة ان الملف الاول فارغ وايضا الملف الخامس والسادس غير صالح   
> هل فيه احد من الاعضاء اشتغلت عنده الاسطوانة؟

 أخي الكريم أنا الآن جربت الأجزاء التي ذكرتها ، وشغالة تماما على أبلود والرابيدشير أيضاً . 
إذا سميت الملفات كما وضحنا ومازالت هذه المشكلة عندك ..
وأخبرك أن ملفاًُ ما معطوب ، فينبغي عليك إعادة تحميل الجزء المعطوب ، ربما يكون فيه عطب لديك . والله أعلم  
علماً أن كل ملف حجمه 100 ميغا ، فهل هو كذلك عندك ؟ 
أعانك الله وأرجو أن تعلمنا بجديدك  
ودمت بخير

----------


## تاكايا

> أخي الكريم أنا الآن جربت الأجزاء التي ذكرتها ، وشغالة تماما على أبلود والرابيدشير أيضاً . 
> إذا سميت الملفات كما وضحنا ومازالت هذه المشكلة عندك ..
> وأخبرك أن ملفاًُ ما معطوب ، فينبغي عليك إعادة تحميل الجزء المعطوب ، ربما يكون فيه عطب لديك . والله أعلم  
> علماً أن كل ملف حجمه 100 ميغا ، فهل هو كذلك عندك ؟ 
> أعانك الله وأرجو أن تعلمنا بجديدك  
> ودمت بخير

 اعدت التحميل وجرت الامور على ما يرام 
جزاك الله خيرا :015:

----------


## s_jamal

جهد متميز ورائع وان دل على شيء يدل على سمو اخلاقك 
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وأسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## بريق النور

> اعدت التحميل وجرت الامور على ما يرام 
> جزاك الله خيرا

  وإياكم يا الحبيب .. الحمد لله على ذلك  
ونورت موضوعك الله يسلمك     

> جهد متميز ورائع وان دل على شيء يدل على سمو اخلاقك 
> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا العمل وأسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك يوم القيامة 
> غفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين

 أهلاً وسهلاً أخي الغالي ، اللهم آمين ، وأسأل الله يزيدك من كريم فضله وواسع جوده .. 
شكراً جزيلاً على المرور الجميل ، ودمت بخير وسعادة   :Eh S(7):   :Eh S(7):

----------


## Ala'a Al.kofahi

مجهود رائع , بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
جاري التحميل وكل عام وانت بخير

----------


## فيصل-أبو سعيد

سلمت يمينك  الله يعطيك العافية ولا يحرمك الأجر

----------


## s_jamal

اخواني بعد تحميل جميع الاجزاء في ملف واحد وتوحيد اسماء الملفات  ومحاولة فك الضغط عن الملف الاول تظهر لدي الصورة التالية فما هو الحل وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## سمير صيام

> اخواني بعد تحميل جميع الاجزاء في ملف واحد وتوحيد اسماء الملفات  ومحاولة فك الضغط عن الملف الاول تظهر لدي الصورة التالية فما هو الحل وجزاكم الله خيرا

 جرب خلى اسم الفولدر انجليزى وبعد كده فك الضغط

----------


## بريق النور

> مجهود رائع , بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
>  جاري التحميل وكل عام وانت بخير

 مرورك الأروع أخي الكريم ، سلمت يداك على المرور الجميل 
وكل عام وأنت بكل خير وصحة وعافية    

> اخواني بعد تحميل جميع الاجزاء في ملف واحد وتوحيد اسماء الملفات ومحاولة فك الضغط عن الملف الاول تظهر لدي الصورة التالية فما هو الحل وجزاكم الله خيرا

 حياك الله أخي الكريم
جرب مثل ما قال مشرفنا العزيز :   

> جرب خلى اسم الفولدر انجليزى وبعد كده فك الضغط

 أولاً تأكد أنك فعلاً بدأت بالملف الأول ، ربما تكون قد بدأت بالثاني وأنت لا تعرف ..   إذا كنت متأكد أنه الجزء الأول فانقر على زر : Browse واختر الجزء الثاني من الملفات التي حملتها ، بعد أن تختار الجزء الثاني : اعطيه ok وسيواصل بإذن الله .. أعانك الله  وتابعنا بأخبارك .. 
تحيااتي وخالص ودي ، وكل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## s_jamal

جزاكم الله خيرا على المساعدة تم التحميل

----------


## بريق النور

الحمد لله على ذلك ، وإن شاء الله تكون خير عليك  
لك خالص التحياات والتقدير

----------


## عياد

أنا من أشد المعجبين بهذا النوع من الكتب  سلمت يداك على هذه الكتب يابريق النور وجعلها الله في موازين أعمالك   تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

----------


## بريق النور

> أنا من أشد المعجبين بهذا النوع من الكتب  سلمت يداك على هذه الكتب يابريق النور وجعلها الله في موازين أعمالك   تقبل خالص احترامي وتقديري

 أستاذ عياد  :Regular Smile:  !! وهذا ما يفسر لنا سبب تميزك يالغالي .. 
شرفت ونورت بمرورك العطر ، سلمت يداك 
ولك بمثل ما دعوت لي به وزياادة
خالص الود والتقدير

----------


## ssAss

الحمد لله و الصلاه و السلام علي رسول الله صلي الله علية و سلم و بعد
جزاكم الله خيرا علي مجهودك الكبير 
ولكن احب ان انوه علي ان عند فتح الرابط لا يقوم باعطائي أي شيئ
فهل من روابط جديدة أخي في الله
في انتظار ردكم الكريم

----------


## mohammed alhag

الف شكر لك أخي.

----------

